# Rd 2 Game 1: Nets @ Heat (5/6 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Rd 2 Game 1: Nets @ Heat (5/6 TBD)*

We finally know who we play. Had to know that we'd have to play Pierce and KG once again. Nets beat the Heat 4 times this season. 3 by 1 point and the other in OT. Wade didnt play in 3 of the 4 losses. 


Start time for this game will either be 7 or 8pm.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Rd 2 Game 1: Nets @ Heat (5/6 TBD)*

KG and Pierce are by and far my two least favorite pro athletes. I want to ruin them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Rd 2 Game 1: Nets @ Heat (5/6 TBD)*

Ira thinks the Heat may start Rashard or Shane instead on UD.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Rd 2 Game 1: Nets @ Heat (5/6 TBD)*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Ira thinks the Heat may start Rashard or Shane in stead on UD.


How has Udonis Haslem been? I love that guy! One of my favorite hustle players if not my favorite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD was great to end the season, but really quiet in the 1st round, especially with Big Al not really being a big factor because of his injury.

Game times set for this series. Game 1 (TNT) and 2 (ESPN2) will begin at 7pm. Game 3 (ABC) and 4 (TNT) in Brooklyn will begin at 8pm.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

LETS DO THIS!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*BROOOOOOOK-LYN SUCKS. F KG F Paul Pierce F Joe Johnson, F EM ALL.*


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Rd 2 Game 1: Nets @ Heat (5/6 TBD)*



NK1990 said:


> How has Udonis Haslem been? I love that guy! One of my favorite hustle players if not my favorite.


*He doesn't belong in the NBA anymore for since a couple years now. Erik has an unhealthy boyish crush on Udonis. That said, Battier sucks, but he got good for the playoffs last time so put him back in there. Plus he's one of our best defenders.*


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*BRING BACK THE hWo*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Surprised to see UD back into the starting line up after barely playing this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pumped for this. God I want to send KG into retirement so badly.

I'm on the Masai Ujiri train. **** Brooklyn!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn its 11 am and I'm ready for the game.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Going to be watching this at work if the Bruins fans at work let me lol.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pyrex said:


> Going to be watching this at work if the Bruins fans at work let me lol.


Don't let those Bruins fans bully you man I let it happen to me in the first round... never again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nets, who changed their starting lineup during the Raptors series, are going back to starting Shaun Livingston at SG. Livingston killed us in the regular season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Michael Beasley will be active. If I had to guess, I'd say Oden will be inactive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463801910735036416
Of course Bird would be singing that :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat also change starting lineup. Battier back in, UD to the bench.

Inactives: Justin Hamilton and Greg Oden


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463803775052808193


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-20 after 1

Heat have to pick up the pace a bit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amazing Spo doesn't see how much worse Shard is than JJ and Bease by now. He hasn't done anything this postseason. I think he hit a floater after a closeout in G2 of the Cats series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start for Ray. Good to see.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm loving the Heat's D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Amazing Spo doesn't see how much worse Shard is than JJ and Bease by now. He hasn't done anything this postseason. I think he hit a floater after a closeout in G2 of the Cats series.


Yeah, his D on tape must be pretty good because he isnt giving us much, if anything, on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh just badly airballed a 3 short and wide. Looked like his elbow locked up on him. It shocked Thornton so much he knocked it out of bounds.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it me or the Big 3 is constantly trying to attack KG?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Is it me or the Big 3 is constantly trying to attack KG?


They're attacking everyone. 20 points in the paint already for the Heat.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh with a great move in the post but was short.

JJ answers with a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doesnt matter who we play, our opponent will always hit buzzer beaters on us.

46-43 at the half

Heat went up 11, then went cold while the Nets got hot from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we just got the Barkley curse.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Deron Williams 3 was a surprised to no one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits a 3 and now an and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just went MBP for the last 2 baskets. Heat up 14.

So here we go again. Big lead. Heat kryptonite.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Time to pour it on.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Cutting the defense with ease right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Frm 16 to 11 in a couple of possessions. Just amazing how quickly teams always cut into our big leads.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's just science.

That time a combination of the buzzer-beater phenom + big lead run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another buzzer beater. Of course smh

79-66 after 3

Great 3rd quarter other than that last play. Cant have a slip up to begin the 4th. Gotta continue with the great ball movement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an awful couple of possessions by Wade. Looking like its the 35th game of the regular season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade needs to play smarter in these minutes. Probably should've pulled up sooner or passed on that play after he lost the ball to the back court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdzilla!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope its just a cramp and not a strain or a pull for Bird. From the way he was running back to the locker room, it didnt seem too bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thornton has made 2 shots off balance, without looking at the rim. Heat killer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Right knee contusion for bird. Questionable to return, though he is obviously done for the night with this lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know the rest may be more important in the long run, but a ballsy move by JKidd to see the lead around 13 throughout the 4th and yet keep Joe, Pierce and Deron on the bench the entire 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19 points on 6-10 shooting(4-7 from 3). What a game by Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463849026052304896


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 19 points on 6-10 shooting(4-7 from 3). What a game by Ray.


Garnett att Pierce make Allen better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley gets his 1st playoff FG of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 107-86

Amazing offense and scoring balance by the Heat. 5 players in double figures, including 4 starters. Heat shoot 56% as a team. 

Shane got the start in place of UD and played very well. He's not done yet.

Ray was POTG. 19 points 6/10 shooting, 4/7 from 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good win. Still think we can play better, and Brooklyn hit some tough shots and got a lot of calls early. 

First scoreless playoff game of Garnett's career.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Good game. I like our D. Overall, we rotated pretty well and were aggressive.

I am curious to see what adjustments Kidd will do. The biggest positive for Nets are the low Points off TO and Fast Break points for the Heat. We need to bring those up. Can't let BK dictate the tempo that much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lol at Lebron comparing Paul Pierce to that distant cousin you only see once a year at a family reunion, because of how often they see each other in the playoffs.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

BlackNRed said:


> Don't let those Bruins fans bully you man I let it happen to me in the first round... never again


We ended up going back and forth so it was okay lol.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 6m
Heat had 2009 triple overtime Bulls/Celtics on in locker room before the game. LeBron says he felt that got Ray Allen "juiced up."


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's was such exquisite passing and perfect execution by our boys. I'm literally in awe of the skill they showed. Everyone played beautifully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beautiful ball and player movement. Lebron makes this pass look way too easy.










Watch how quick Lebron reads the D and makes that pass.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)




----------

